# my wife (red dress)



## shadowlands

My wife and I were getting ready for you Christmas family photos.
These are not serious shots... just thought she looked beautiful, so I wanted to grab a couple shots.
Just thought I'd share them....





My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr




My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1




----------



## shadowlands

jwbryson1 said:


>



Ha. Does that mean you approve?


----------



## runnah

I am trying to think of something to type without sounds like a perv...

Ok, here we go...

"Nice"


----------



## amolitor

I have some suggested crops, but your photos are not ok to edit. Also, I don't think your wife would approve of my crops. Not one bit.

More seriously, I would crop these about square, or slightly portrait. The stuff on the sides of the frame adds little or nothing, and there's some sort of weird light falloff there as well. She is quite lovely. And so are her breasts.


----------



## shadowlands

runnah said:


> I am trying to think of something to type without sounds like a perv...
> 
> Ok, here we go...
> 
> "Nice"



I don't mind if you're honest. I'm a perv myself.


----------



## shadowlands

amolitor said:


> I have some suggested crops, but your photos are not ok to edit. Also, I don't think your wife would approve of my crops. Not one bit.
> 
> More seriously, I would crop these about square, or slightly portrait. The stuff on the sides of the frame adds little or nothing, and there's some sort of weird light falloff there as well. She is quite lovely. And so are her breasts.



Indeed. These were not meant to be "great shots". I just took them before she chased after our oldest son.
Better cropping would be nice, and yes... it would focus on certain areas better.
Thanks for the breast compliment as well. I agree!!


----------



## runnah

shadowlands said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to think of something to type without sounds like a perv...
> 
> Ok, here we go...
> 
> "Nice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you're honest. I'm a perv myself.
Click to expand...



Well in that case PM me the photos that didn't make it on here...for critique of course. 

But yes, quite the smoking hot wife you have there...


----------



## Derrel

"Quite impressive. I like to see girls of that......'*caliber*' ."
*




*


----------



## shadowlands

runnah said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to think of something to type without sounds like a perv...
> 
> Ok, here we go...
> 
> "Nice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you're honest. I'm a perv myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case PM me the photos that didn't make it on here...for critique of course.
> 
> But yes, quite the smoking hot wife you have there...
Click to expand...



Ha!!! I hear ya!!! But you wouldn't want to see the nude ones!!!


----------



## runnah

shadowlands said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you're honest. I'm a perv myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case PM me the photos that didn't make it on here...for critique of course.
> 
> But yes, quite the smoking hot wife you have there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!! I hear ya!!! But you wouldn't want to see the nude ones!!!
Click to expand...


Well I will be the judge of that.


----------



## amolitor

I think the camera may have changed hands for the nudes.


----------



## shadowlands

amolitor said:


> I think the camera may have changed hands for the nudes.


Tripod!!!


----------



## Designer

runnah said:


> I am trying to think of something to type without sounds like a perv...
> 
> Ok, here we go...
> 
> "Nice"



I think they're BOTH nice!


----------



## shadowlands

Designer said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to think of something to type without sounds like a perv...
> 
> Ok, here we go...
> 
> "Nice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're BOTH nice!
Click to expand...


¡Muchos Gracias!


----------



## runnah

Designer said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to think of something to type without sounds like a perv...
> 
> Ok, here we go...
> 
> "Nice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're BOTH nice!
Click to expand...



Oh clever. 

I personally think these photos have a problem with underexposure.


----------



## shadowlands

runnah said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to think of something to type without sounds like a perv...
> 
> Ok, here we go...
> 
> "Nice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're BOTH nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh clever.
> 
> I personally think these photos have a problem with underexposure.
Click to expand...

Ha!!! Also clever... took me a while....


----------



## runnah

I wish my wife would let me take suggestive photos of her.


----------



## shadowlands

runnah said:


> I wish my wife would let me take suggestive photos of her.



I hear ya... she's been a great sport about it, so far. And she's a mother of two as well, so I'm proud of her.


----------



## mishele

I'll critique the nudes for you p.m. away.


----------



## shadowlands

mishele said:


> I'll critique the nudes for you p.m. away.


So thoughtful of you to volunteer to work on the nude shots... HA!!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> I'll critique the nudes for you p.m. away.



Mine? I would but they exceed the attachment limit.


----------



## shadowlands

I wish I had to some nudes to share with you all. I don't. My wife would slap me, kick and beat me, if I did that.


----------



## mishele

shadowlands said:


> I wish I had to some nudes to share with you all. I don't. My wife would slap me, kick and beat me, if I did that.



Sounds like a fun night!


----------



## shadowlands

mishele said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had to some nudes to share with you all. I don't. My wife would slap me, kick and beat me, if I did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun night!
Click to expand...

That could make for some fun photos!


----------



## MK3Brent

Boring light. 

Did you try any other lighting angles, techniques? 

She's quite loverly.


----------



## camz

Bounce flash? I would go with portrait orientation for the main features and then get creative with the landscapes. 

I shot my wife's boudoir session a couple of years ago and I enjoyed it as I was able to have her pose to my preference...how's that for an idea =).  You're a lucky man!


----------



## shadowlands

MK3Brent said:


> Boring light.
> 
> Did you try any other lighting angles, techniques?
> 
> She's quite loverly.



Thanks... these images are not from shoots or sessions... just sharing them.


----------



## shadowlands

camz said:


> Bounce flash? I would go with portrait orientation for the main features and then get creative with the landscapes.
> 
> I shot my wife's boudoir session a couple of years ago and I enjoyed it as I was able to have her pose to my preference...how's that for an idea =).  You're a lucky man!



Thanks, but again... not from a session or shoot.... just a "for fun" posting.


----------



## djake

In the first pic, the letters say NO, but your wife seems to be saying yes!


----------



## shadowlands

djake said:


> In the first pic, the letters say NO, but your wife seems to be saying yes!



Ha!!! Indeed!!! Silly "Noel" sign!!!


----------



## seakritter

She makes a lovey stocking stuffer


----------



## shadowlands

seakritter said:


> She makes a lovey stocking stuffer



Ha! Clever! Indeed!


----------



## kokonut

The dress has a quite open boost, isn't it!


----------

